# Gibt es eine feste Runde bei Nittendorf



## Lord Shadow (6. Juli 2013)

Da ich über den Sommer in Nittendorf sein werde, dachte ich, ich schaue mich mal nach Bikern aus dem Raum um, die dort regelmäßig auf Achse sind. Ich bin leider beschränkt mobil (kein Auto) und bin auch eher zum Arbeiten da. Trotzdem wären 1-3 Runden pro Woche ganz nett und zwar am liebsten nicht alleine, die guten Trails findet man ja eher nicht. Wer nimmt den Flachländer also mit?


----------



## Manfred S (9. Juli 2013)

eine eigene Bikerunde aus Nittendorf kenne ich jetzt nicht. In Regensburg gibt es aber einige. z.B. vom Alpenverein.

Aber gerade rund um Nittendorf und Etterzhausen gibt es massenweise Trails. Von Waldautobahn bis zur Fullyfolter ist alles da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Antwort. Das mit Regensburg dachte ich mir, allerdings will ich nicht ständig reinfahren. Es ging mir eher um Feierabendrunden.
Am Wochenende werde ich auch mal ein Stück fahren.


----------



## psychoo2 (18. Juli 2013)

Von Nittendorf aus bist eigentlich in 20 min mit dem Radel im Regensburger Westen wo die meisten Touren und Treffs starten.

Gruß
Harald


----------

